
Libcaer – Minimal C library to access, configure and get data out of AER sensors - hazuzewav
https://github.com/inilabs/libcaer
======
fest
Dynamic vision sensor is a novel type of imaging sensor.

"Regular" image sensors output a 2D image where each pixel encodes light
intensity. Dynamic vision sensor outputs pixel-level changes in the scene.

For dynamic applications you usually are only concerned about the changes in
image (e.g. object tracking, robotic navigation). An image sensor which only
outputs changes reduces image processing requirements considerably!

Example: 640x480 greyscale image at 120FPS is about 35MiB/s of data. If the
scene is static, all the computation cycles are wasted just to find out there
is nothing new in a frame. That is rather heavy load for tablet/cellphone
class processors which are usually found in embedded devices!

Here's a more detailed description about this technology:
[http://siliconretina.ini.uzh.ch/wiki/index.php](http://siliconretina.ini.uzh.ch/wiki/index.php)

This 2 minute video explains and demonstrates the concepts:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LauQ6LWTkxM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LauQ6LWTkxM)

~~~
jandrese
So if we end up building these into killbots that go out of control we will
have a Jurassic Park situation.

"Stand perfectly still! Its vision is movement based!"

------
TheAceOfHearts
From reading the description, I wasn't sure what "AER" meant. After googling a
few related keywords I found a site that claims [0] the acronym stands for:
address-event representation.

Can anyone explain what this is for and in how it's useful? Not asking in a
sarcastic way or anything like that, I just have no familiarity with the
subject.

[0]
[https://sourceforge.net/p/jaer/wiki/About%20jAER/](https://sourceforge.net/p/jaer/wiki/About%20jAER/)

~~~
gbrown_
You may be interested in the Linux kernel docs[0]. We use it at work to better
identify faults with devices hanging off he PCIe bus, namely GPUs and
interconnects.

[0] [https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/PCI/pcieaer-
howto.t...](https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/PCI/pcieaer-howto.txt)

~~~
wyldfire
PCI Advanced Error Reporting is not the subject of this post, it's another
(different) AER.

~~~
gbrown_
Whoops! I only skimmed the comments, sorry my bad.

------
blt
really good work on using these cameras for robot vision from Davide
Scaramuzza's lab:
[http://rpg.ifi.uzh.ch/research_dvs.html](http://rpg.ifi.uzh.ch/research_dvs.html)

------
natch
AER?

------
infocollector
link to davis camera please?

~~~
ckastner
All of the mentioned products seem to be produced by iniLabs:

[http://inilabs.com/products/](http://inilabs.com/products/)

[http://inilabs.com/products/dynap/](http://inilabs.com/products/dynap/)

